
Omega2: $5 Linux Computer with Wi-Fi - yitchelle
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/omega2-5-linux-computer-with-wi-fi-made-for-iot#/
======
Jaruzel
I was just reading about this little guy yesterday, in Linux User & Developer
mag. I was planning on building an Arduino sunset/sunrise outside lights
controller for my house (using lat/long and a bit of maths), but I think this
fits the bill better.

------
wangman
wth! That page tells us nothing useful. The hardware headline has a picture of
it, a pinout diagram and nothing more. What kind of hardware is it built with?
What architecture is it? What's the wi-fi chip? Does it have good support?
What libraries are you using? What distros are supported?

All I can see it that it's running busybox and a two year old kernel.

